# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  III Quedada Mágica en Barcelona (Ovella Negra)

## 3_de_diamantes

Se habló de hacer una quedada los de Barcelona después de San Juan, ya ha pasado más de un mes y no se ha dicho ni pio.

Pues eso, que abro un hilo para que pongaís vuestras sugerencias a una posible tercera quedada.

Si realmente quereis ver magia os recomiendo hacer la quedada un viernes, pues es el único dia que puede quedar Nemesis, y como ya hará más de 10 años que se dedica a esto, el chabal es bueno.

Goreneko, espero que esta vez si vengas. Te hechamos en falta!

Maguete0, tu también, espero que te lo puedas montar y que puedas venir, el bebe de la SEI, (y dile a tu vecina carmen que se pase).

Pujo, más de lo mismo, una reunión mágica sin un buen mentalista no es nada.

Jesús_, hace mucho que no te veo por aquí, pero se que te quedaste con ganas de repetir, anímate!

Los casi seguros somos:
Dante, Nemesis, 2 de terbol, y yo.

Y nuevos mago-aficionados son bienvenidos!

----------


## Juanma Garcia

Yo estare en Barna a partir del 16 de Agosto hasta el 31, asi que si hay una quedada entre esas fechas yo me apunto.

----------


## Pardo

Bueno, depende de la fecha que sea, si la tengo libre, contar conmigo.

Salud!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿¿Eres Luís Pardo, verdad??

 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

¡Ai, que me da algo!

----------


## iviro

A ver si esta vez, si puedo ir.
Espero saber fecha........ya que empiezo
las vacaciones..... :D 

Saludos.

----------


## Némesis

Por favor, os ruego que sea un viernes. Esto de trabajar de periodista ahoga la vida personal!!! Pero haré lo que pueda.

----------


## Pardo

Hola 3 de Diamantes... Si, soy Luis Pardo, encantado de sludarte.

Nos vemos el L´Ovella, o por lo menos eso intentare!

Salud!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Si no hay chatinas no voy.

----------


## dante

Ami me encantaria ir, pero del 7 al 19 estare de viaje. Me sabra muy mal si me la pierdo. Ya me contareis que tal sino puedo estar presente.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Entonces será mejor empezar a poner fechas, ¿No?

Viendo un poco como van los tiros, os propongo el dia 4 de agosto.

Es un viernes para Nemesis y para todos
Dante estará en Barcelona, y en fín, principios de agosto, seguramente tendremos todos vacaciones, no Goreneko?

Espero que a Pardo le vaya bien este dia, seria un LUJO contar contigo.

L'ovella Negra 
C/ Zamora, 78 (Sant Martí) 
08018 Barcelona (Barcelona)

Un abrazo a todos!

----------


## Goreneko

A mí el 4 genial!

----------


## Némesis

I join   :Wink:  
Por fin conoceremos a Gore... Que nos dejará a todos a la altura del betún, seguro...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Una vez más seré el espectador de lujo, el que sabe menos, el que más va a disfrutar y el que más va a aprender   :Lol:  

Aún me acuerdo de la primera quedada que me haciais todos los juegos a mi! Aish, como disfruté!

----------


## Goreneko

> I join   
> Por fin conoceremos a Gore... Que nos dejará a todos a la altura del betún, seguro...


Pero qué hablas!! A que no voy!!

----------


## Némesis

Oye neng!!! Ya lo creo que vas, neng!!!   :Lol:

----------


## Goreneko

y como que neng!!! a ke te meto pliiiimo?? :twisted:

----------


## Damael

jeje, me ha recordado aquello de:
"Y la mierda la Sole, a que te doy con el merchero"

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

creo que estos son de una (o dos) genreaciones posteriores  anosotros.. me temo.  :Wink:

----------


## Goreneko

jajaja, no es 'te doy', es 'te meto' con el menshero.

O'Malley no te asustes que a mí no me va el rollo Castefa Neng.
Si vienes tú tendré que ir, a pesar de que vaya Nemesis que es el que me llama Neng ¬¬ (y no sé pq).

----------


## Némesis

Jolín, Gore, que era una broma,  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Hola!! Yo tambien soy de Barcelona, y el Viernes 4 de Agosto segun a que hora estoy libre y si no os importa me gustaria ir a mí también. Saludos!!

----------


## ramonu

> L'ovella Negra 
> C/ Zamora, 78 (Sant Martí) 
> 08018 Barcelona (Barcelona)


Y una preguntilla... ¿A qué hora?  Esque sería la primera vez que voy y me da corte hacer esta pregunta tonta...oops:

----------


## Goreneko

oye a ver si no vamos a caber en la Ovella
Bueno si era una broma te perdono y no te convertiré en sapo o algo así xD

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

La idea es ir a cenar a allá...

El típico Frankfurt rancio con esas patatas Bravas Bravas, y una jarra de sangría o de lo que se quiera.

Después de cenar, se procura limpiar un poco la mesa (que falta le hace), se saca un tapete, y hacemos lo que nos da la gana ..

La idea seria sobre las 22:00 ¿va bien? Lo que como siempre los citados acaban llegando a las 22:45 ....

*Lo normal ese día será encontrar a varios personajes mezclando sus bicycle en la puerta, mirando a su alrededor, como diciendo.... "Ei, soy mago, ¿alguno más?, ¿Hola?”

----------


## zarkov

Alquilad un salón de celebraciones y hacéis botellón con zampa, que por lo menos no estará rancia. Y el antider... dejadlo en casa, que si están tan pringosas las mesas   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

¡Qué envidia!

----------


## Goreneko

si pringosas están antes de empezar xD por eso alguien se lleva el tapete!!
Mariano, apúntate!!

----------


## Maguete0

UnSeAnse QUe Hay NeW KdD ^^ Viernes 4 creo q leido lo que no me enterado a sido la hora a ver si alguien me la confirma porfavor !

----------


## Némesis

¡Que venga Mariano!
¡Que venga Mariano!
¡Que venga Mariano!

----------


## djeid06

Buenas! justo el dia que cumplo 23 años que cae en 4 de agosto no puedo ir porque ya tengo todo organizao de la cena con la gente del curro y l@s amig@s :( 
Ya pienso que a sido demasiada casusalidad que hagais la quedada el dia de mi cumple xD jajaja

Ya pa la proxima aver si puedo ir :D 


Saludos!!

----------


## Mariano Sosa

por ahora no puedo, pero a ver si la próxima la hacemos en la sala chill out del nuevo local a estrenar de  tiendamagia. :D

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

(Chst chst, eh Mariano... quiero invitaciones para esa inauguración. Necesitaréis a alguien que haga un poco el payaso, ¿no?)

----------


## Némesis

Caray, Mariano, no sabía que abrirías un local de tiendamagia!

¿Puedes informarnos más?

Cuando vayas a abrirlo, dínoslo, que seguro que más de uno procuraremos hacerte una visita.

Saludos

----------


## Mariano Sosa

En la inaguración tendremos la visita de dos conferenciantes de lujo ( Joaquin Matas y Gabi ) ya confirmadas y no se si alguién mas ..  y por supuesto canapes etc... no se si entraremos todos en el local pero todos los que quieran venir están invitados ( será en septiembre probablemente)

----------


## Ella

> En la inaguración tendremos la visita de dos conferenciantes de lujo ( Joaquin Matas y Gabi ) ya confirmadas y no se si alguién mas ..  y por supuesto canapes etc... no se si entraremos todos en el local pero todos los que quieran venir están invitados ( será en septiembre probablemente)


mariano, yo voy, pero no se con quien dormire en barcelona... 8-)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ella: En mi chistera hay sitio para los dos....

----------


## Némesis

¿Te importaría postear la dirección exacta?

----------


## Mariano Sosa

repito que todavía no está abierto y que no le abrimos lap puerta a nadie hasta la inaguración.  La dirección ya la daremos cuando el local este abierto.   :Smile1:

----------


## Goreneko

Bueno, para quien quiera venir a barcelona, en mi casa hay una cama... pero tendrá q compartirla conmigo jajaja ( a mí no me importa :evil: ) (Ella tráete el bikini xD)


Por cierto, la kedada, a qué hora es? Va bien a las 11??

----------


## ramonu

> será en septiembre probablemente


mientras sea antes de empezar los cursos... :P
aunque este año me parece que el conservatorio empieza el 1 de septiembre.. aish... me tendré que espavilar... :P
¡¡Yo vengo!!

----------


## Némesis

Creo que 3D dijo a las 22:45, no?

----------


## Pardo

Bueno, dijo a las 22.00, pero ya cuenta con que la mayoria llegaran a las 22.45....

----------


## Goreneko

Entonces a las 22 o a las 23 o a las 22:45?
Quedamos a y media y ni pa tí ni pa mí?

----------


## Maguete0

U.u' e dicho q quiero ir ? U.u' pero que creo q mis padres se quieren largar pa cadiz el viernes x la mañana ? Tan xalaos !

----------


## Sabrina

Me parece genial pero... aparte de Ella, donde están las demás chicas :Confused:  

 :shock:  

Venga esas magas!! Quien se apunta? Hay que hacer una guerra de sexos!

 :twisted:

----------


## Goreneko

En tu cama o en la mía?xD

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Venga a y media!! 22:30 (Más o menos... siempre habrá quien llege antes, y quien no llege ....)

Sabrina, Gore, podéis hacer la batalla en la mia si os falta sitio!!

----------


## Goreneko

Vale, pero todos con todos, sino no quiero!!
(Dios como se nota el verano... xD)

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Me da que Sabrina será de las que no llegará ....

----------


## Goreneko

siempre nos quedará Ella... o Zhoraida... xD

----------


## Némesis

Visitas confirmadas hasta ahora:
Gore
Pardo
3D
2T
Aaron
Maguete (Toni)
Robin
Némesis

Por favor, si me he dejado a alguien que lo diga y editaré el mensaje.

----------


## ramonu

> Visitas confirmadas hasta ahora:
> Gore
> Pardo
> 3D
> 2T
> Aaron
> ramonu
> Maguete (Toni)
> Némesis
> ...


ala, alaaaaaaa! que yo solo pregunté la hora y tal... que no puedo ir... U_u :( ... si eso ya vendré a la inauguración de la tiendamagia de Barcelona...



p.d.: sugerencia, haced videos de l'Ovella y luego colgadlos para ver que tal fue y tal.., ¿no? ^^

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Me estoy haciendo una pregunta ¿mientras haces un juego, con que cara se debe mirar a 10 personas que saben lo que estas haciendo? espero que impresione igual o menos que con el publico profano. jeje..

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Con chulería. Pensando 'Mirad cómo se hace, palurdos'. Es lo único que funciona. (Aunque sepas perfectamente que muchos lo hacen mejor que tú)



PD: No hay chatinas en la lista _ergo_ no voy.

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Jajajajaj....
Buena idea, no lo había pensado..

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Lo digo en serio. Los viernes tenemos akelarre madrileño en el que vienen algunos magos que me dan mil vueltas en la técnica. Cuando les presento algo nuevo, o me lo planteo como te digo, o no llego a ningún lado.   :Wink:

----------


## Robin

Yo espero ir, pero sobre que hora? . A ver si podemos hacer una serie de intercambios e ideas de cierto nivel e interés.

R

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Robin creo que al final se ha acordado a las 22:30.

Aaron, si dudas puedes hacerme los juegos a mi, que seguro que ni lo cojo, ni lo conozco!

Un abrazo!

----------


## Némesis

Robin, díle a tu amiga Sabrina que se anime a venir...

----------


## Robin

¿Sobre que hora estareis por allí?. ¿Es una quedada para todo el mundo?.

Robin

----------


## Maguete0

Maguete no va..... :'( losiento , espero que lo paseis genial , me habia preparado cosas para enseñaros y nada :'( bueno si haceis otra kdd antes de que empieze el curso escolar "12 d septiembre" pues asi ira la gente q vuelve de vacaciones :P

----------


## iviro

Por cambios de ùltima hora, tampoco puedo ir esta vez.
Os deseo una maravillosa velada.
Saludos.

----------


## Némesis

Robin: Sí, para todo el mundo, totalmente abierta. Imagínate si es abierta que hasta voy yo.
Maguete: ¿Sabes lo que les pasaba a los traidores en La Divina Comedia?

----------


## Goreneko

Esque en Cádiz se está mejor ¬¬
Pos ná, a 2 velas xD

----------


## Maguete0

Nemesis :p pos no a ver cuentame , joder coño quedar pa luego tambien  pa despues de agosto en septiembre :'(
Goreneko lusiento cariño ya "echaremos" polvos magicos en otra ocasion :P dile al pol q vaya y los echas con el :P .

----------


## Sabrina

La tuya se me queda pequeña...   :Wink:

----------


## Sabrina

El mensaje anterior iba para GOreneko

----------


## Goreneko

si no la has visto
además, te estamos ofreciendo 2 x 1!!

----------


## Sabrina

Mensaje dirigido a todos, en especial a Magic O'Malley, Nemesis, 3DD, y Goreneko:

Es posible que vaya, así que no lo descarto. Ya veo que voy a ser la unica así que... poneos las mejores galas!!  Además Robin ya sabes que no puedo vivir sin ti... jajaja

llamamiento a mis compañeras: 
¡si os podeis apuntar avisadme! ¡sera divertido!


Besos, 

Sabrina

----------


## Sabrina

2x1? Es que tienes la capacidad de doblarte?? Ja ja ja   :Wink:  

Esto empieza a ser divertido

----------


## Goreneko

No, 3D nos da su cama, y él se iba a apuntar. Ahora ya no se apunta xD

Tranquila que yo soy todo un caballero y te defenderé de todos esos babosillos ¬¬

O'Ma también viene? uoooo!!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Jajajaja, ¿Cómo que ya no se apunta? He de meditarlo, he de meditarlo ... :roll: 

Por cierto, traed cámara de fotos y videos en la quedada .... Lo recalco para Gore y Sabrina .... EN LA QUEDADA ....   :Wink:

----------


## Goreneko

jaja pues no tengo ni camara ni videocamara
es la vida de trabajador pagando piso... :x

----------


## Sabrina

Bueno, yo traeré mi camara, que tb graba, para inmortalizar al momento a quien se lo merezca...  :mrgreen: 

Y a quien no, 6 euros por la foto.  :Wink:  

(Qué me pongo?!)  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Robin

A las 22:30 en la ovella negra:

 - Quedamos en la puerta de madera, si os va bien claro. Y aparte de eso creo que el sitio idoneo es la parte de abajo a la derecha, donde caben unas 20 personas y tendremos un poco de intimidad para las charlas secretas, etc...

- Yo personalmente me llevare mi videocamara y me comprometo a hacer copias en DVD para inmortalizar el momento.

- También si os gusta la idea cada uno de nosotros podemos mostrar algún material que hagamos servir con frecuencia o que sea nuestro preferido.

- Sería interesante llevarse algunos objetos para hacer un pequeño mercadillo.

- Y la clave para saber que somos nosotros, nos podemos poner el FP deforma que sepamos quien somos en la entrada mirandonos las manos y la gente no veria nada.


En fin todo son ideas en el aire,

Hasta mañana.

----------


## Robin

A las 22:30 en la ovella negra:

 - Quedamos en la puerta de madera, si os va bien claro. Y aparte de eso creo que el sitio idoneo es la parte de abajo a la derecha, donde caben unas 20 personas y tendremos un poco de intimidad para las charlas secretas, etc...

- Yo personalmente me llevare mi videocamara y me comprometo a hacer copias en DVD para inmortalizar el momento.

- También si os gusta la idea cada uno de nosotros podemos mostrar algún material que hagamos servir con frecuencia o que sea nuestro preferido.

- Sería interesante llevarse algunos objetos para hacer un pequeño mercadillo.

- Y la clave para saber que somos nosotros, nos podemos poner el FP deforma que sepamos quien somos en la entrada mirandonos las manos y la gente no veria nada.


En fin todo son ideas en el aire,

Hasta mañana.

----------


## Sabrina

Robin, has mandado el mismo mensaje 2 veces... te has tomado la pastilla??

Si te parece podemos ponernos unas plumas en la cabeza, así ya seguro que no nos confundimos.

PD: te recomiendo que entres en el foro "cambalache" y dentro en el de parecidos razonables... no podras parar de reír!

----------


## Pardo

Yo hoy no podre ir, estoy en Gerona currando, espero que organiceis otra pronto en la que pueda asistir.

Que os vaya muy bien!

Salud!

----------


## ramonu

Eso, eso, pasáoslo bien y haced muuuuuuuuuuuuuchas fotos & vídeos y luego podríamos poner un post con el material de la quedada y una pequeña crítica, ¿no?




p.d.: jope, que envidia, yo que hoy no puedo ir...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Un FP como señal ...  :shock:  Jajaja, que freaky.

A lo mejor viene un amigo aficionadillo a la magia (es miembro del foro pero apenas llega a los 3 mensajes), y su novia 100% profana, una vez intentó hacer un juego y se le vió antes la trampa que el efecto, jejeje.

Yo ya la he mentalizado de que algo le vamos a pedir, ni que sea el juego de las 21 cartas.

*No me responsabilizó de lo que pueda llegar a beber/decir la chica.

----------


## Goreneko

Yo por problemas varios tampoco podré ir. Entre otros porque mañana entro a las 7 y pensaba empalmar, pero ayer ya lo hice y estoy muerto...

----------


## Sabrina

YA YA

excusas...  :Wink:

----------


## Némesis

Gore, empiezo a dudar de que existas... ¿Seguro que no eres sólo una Inteligencia Artificial?  :Wink:

----------


## Goreneko

Existo jeje.
Pero realmente, hoy no me apetece pq he tenido varios problemas.
Cuando queráis podemos quedar, o montar otra quedada. Pero cuando esté más animadillo...

Besos y saludos!

----------


## Némesis

Vaya hombre, espero que no sea nada grave. Ánimos y saludos, y ya sabes, cuando quieras aquí estamos.

----------


## Sabrina

Beberemos por ti 8) 

Saludos y a mejorarse eh  8-)  8-)  8-)

----------


## Goreneko

eso, eso, bebed, bebed... :P

----------


## Jesús_

Bueno, finalmente ¿habéis quedado, o no?
El mes de agosto, estoy fuera de BCN, 
si volveis a quedar en septiembre (un viernes), me encantará quedar con vosotros. 
Un abrazo.
--
Jesús

----------


## Némesis

Jesús, me alegro mucho de evrte otra vez por aquí. Al final quedamos, aquí tienes un resumen guay de lo que la cosa dió de sí:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=6809

No nos falles para la próxima. Abrazos.

----------


## Jesús_

> Jesús, me alegro mucho de evrte otra vez por aquí. Al final quedamos, aquí tienes un resumen guay de lo que la cosa dió de sí:
> 
> http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=6809
> 
> No nos falles para la próxima. Abrazos.


Bueno, qué envidia me habeis dado, al leer la crónica.
Os "fallé" porque "después de Sant Joan" se transformó en "A primeros de agosto".
Ardo en deseos de de reencontrarme con vosotros, y de conocer a los compañeros y compañeras que aun no he tenido el placer.
Un abrazo, feliz verano y hasta pronto.
--
Jesús

----------

